
Huawei officially reveals Harmony OS, its first party operating system - nihal_dz
https://www.xda-developers.com/harmony-os-huawei-announce/
======
Symmetry
I wonder if this shares any code with Fuchsia. Both are open source and seem
to be pointed in similar directions.

~~~
rurban
Certainly not. They need to be independent on US threats. Like the ones coming
from Qualcomm or Google.

There are some good OS micro kernels, but writing one is trivial. The problem
are the services which the kernel does not offer anymore. And keeping compat
to existing apps. Java would be easy, but C not so. You really need a POSIX
translation layer, even if it's horrible.

